# Finally ready to lay?



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, I finally was able to get the money to buy a proper nesting box for Patience and Jersey. We bought it on Wednesday and they were checking it out, then had no interest. Today we saw Jersey go in and a couple of minutes later Patience followed. Jersey did his regular wolf-whistle mating call to her while they were both in the box. Patience comes in and out of the box to grab a bite or more wood shavings from under their cage. She even came out and hissed at our cat when she was sniffing the cage. So, are they finally ready? She looks like she's waddling a little and her chest area is rounded. How long is it going to be now? They've been mating for over a month every day.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's really close! some take more time than others.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

YAY! I'm so excited. I've been waiting forever. So should I leave them alone for a week to settle in and all then check for eggs? I don't want to upset them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No you need to get them used to checking in the box. Knock on the box and then take a peek. They have to get used to you.

But a bigger chest isn't an indication of laying, a bigger butt near the vent it.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> No you need to get them used to checking in the box. Knock on the box and then take a peek. They have to get used to you.
> 
> But a bigger chest isn't an indication of laying, a bigger butt near the vent it.


Ah, ok. So, they're spending most of their time inside the box, should I just wait until they're out to 'check' it? Because I did once today out of curiosity and Jersey went in, I'm guessing to check what I had done, and then called Patience in as well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

As I said in your other post... you can't expect to have good breeding results if you let predators sniff around the cage. Birds don't consider that to be a safe breeding environment.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can start checking when she has laid her full clutch
She won't lay if she feels the environment isn't safe

Good luck! Keep us posted


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Since I do have 2 posts going, would an Admin be able to delete my other post? I'll just say it in here,

The cat usually doesn't care for birds at all. She ignores them and spends the majority of her time in either my kid's room or ours where it's usually dark. She was just curious as to why she could hear but not see them that's why she was at the cage. But since then she's left them alone completely. The birds are still going in the box and having sex and carrying on like usual. I've started checking the box like Roxy said so they can get used to me doing that, still no eggs, though. But with their behavior I don't think it will be much longer. Jersey is working away at the opening to the box as much as possible, and I see Patience moving more bedding from under their cage into the nest box, and I see them making a small divot in the shavings in the box. 

I'll let you know when I find the first egg.  How long am I supposed to wait to check if they're fertile or not? I think they'll abandon them after a week or so, right, if they're not? I just want to make sure that I don't mess them up or anything or do anything that may hurt them or their chicks.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The problem here is that while YOU know the cat can't get to them, they don't. So they may lay and be horrid parents because of it or they may not lay at all. Usually a pair will lay eggs about seven days after having been given a box and mating regularly (that's what mine have always done.) I'd try to keep the cat out of the room as much as possible if you can. 

Check the box every day so that they are used to it now, that way when there are eggs and babies, they don't freak out and jump at you when you look in. The tamest, nicest male will become the meanest bird you've ever met when he feels his babies are threatened. Good luck!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels don't usually carry bedding into the nest so it's unusual that your hen is doing this. Bedding from the cage bottom isn't going to be squeaky clean anyway, so it would be better if you just added some fresh bedding to the nestbox so your hen doesn't feel the need to bring it in herself. There's detailed information on how much bedding and what kind is best at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688

You can candle the eggs to check for fertility after they've been incubated for at least five days. Most of the time the parents DON'T know whether the eggs are fertile or not, and will keep on sitting on them until it's several days beyond the expected hatch date. I have info on candling at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggcandling.html

Since your hen may start laying eggs soon, you'll need to stay alert for signs of egg binding until the clutch is complete.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've taken Roxy's advice and have begun keeping my cat in our room and away from the cage altogether. I've noticed when Patience sits on the perches she seems like she's almost in a laying position? Like her bottom part is pushing out? Also I noticed a reaaaally large dropping form her today. Is this normal? Or should I be worried about it? Oh and when checking the box today I noticed towards the back they moved all of the nesting out of the way to make a small circle. Is this good? I noticed when I bought the box it had a divot in the middle, but should I just let them put the eggs where they feel most comfortable?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The poops are called egg poops and they are huge and nasty and perfectly normal. Let them make their divet where they want. Mine never used the premade one in the box. This way the babies can easily get back to each other after pooping.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are egg poops and their perfectly normal

My pair did that same empty hole in the nest and she layer an egg in that hole a few days after

I'm am so happy for you please keep us posted


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm getting so excited!  She's still calm towards me looking in the box. I only open the lid to check out if there's anything in there and don't move anything. I don't know how long the 'hole' has been there, but I really only noticed it yesterday. The egg poop was right on top of the hole, and all watery-like. But still looked like a regular dropping except it was about 5 times bigger and way more watery. Does this mean she's getting enough water? I make sure to give them fresh water 2-3 times a day depending on how much they use or if they fluff up and shake and get tiny feathers in it. Or on the occasion their food. I just want to make sure she really is getting everything the needs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels don't drink that much water in the first place so yes she's getting enough water. The watery poop has nothing to do with her water intake that I know of (although I'm not sure if egg laying makes them drink more water??)


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone here asked if I noticed her drinking more than usual, and I had...but I don't know if all 'tiels do that?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I read somewhere that tiels drink more water when close to laying
I will find that article


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> When producing an egg, females will also start drinking much more water because eggs are made up of so much water.


It's quoted from here http://www.cockatielcottage.net/egg_laying.html on the title "Signs of Egg Laying"


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so excited. Is there anything else I can do to make them feel more comfortable. I have started covering their cage completely at night, since my husband likes to turn the A/C on, so they can stay warm...what else can I do?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Do they have a large amount of food in their cage, it will make rthem feel like they have enough food to feed the chicks
And give them a lot if soft foods 

But I think whatever your doing Is fine
I can't wait! :excited:


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I have their cockatiel seed with extra sun flower seeds mixed together with charcoal. Then in another dish I keep the pellets, regular with the added vitamins and then the fruity ones so it draws their interest with the bright colors. Then in another dish I offer them fresh veggies. But as soon as I get paid, I'm going to be going out and getting them kale, sweet potatoes, carrots, and anything else that would help them out. I've also provided them with a cuttlebone that they're just chewing up.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Make sprouts, they will love them it's a soft food too
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9019


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cockatiels don't require charcoal and I don't know how baby birds would react to it. I'd be careful about offering to them when they have babies.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Cockatiels don't require charcoal and I don't know how baby birds would react to it. I'd be careful about offering to them when they have babies.


I will, but I remember the lady who bred them before me said she always gave them charcoal.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I noticed towards the back they moved all of the nesting out of the way to make a small circle.


The bedding needs to be deep enough (two to three inches) that they can't dig all the way down to the bare floor. I'm not sure whether this is what you meant. It's normal for the male to make a "bowl" in the bedding to help keep the eggs together, but you still want to have a nice thick layer of bedding under the eggs/babies. The bedding will help keep the eggs warm and cushioned, and will help prevent splay leg in the babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Cockatiels don't require charcoal and I don't know how baby birds would react to it.


I don't think anyone knows why cockatiels consume charcoal, but it actually is a natural part of their diet. A study on the feeding habits of wild cockatiels found charcoal in 29% of all crops. Presumably the charcoal came from areas burned by wildfires.

I agree that you need to go easy on it when you have babies in the nest. I doubt that it's beneficial for the parents to fill the babies' crops with charcoal (or grit either for that matter), which could happen if too much is available. I usually provide my birds with small amounts of charcoal and grit, but I don't offer it when they have tiny babies. Once the chicks' eyes open I might occasionally provide a little bit, but I don't want the parents overfeeding this stuff to the chicks.


----------

